# 'Finnigan' is HOT- VERY HOT



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*FOR FINNIGAN*









BTW, WHERE DOES HE SLEEP AT NIGHT ?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Puppies can put out a large charge of heat. As long as everything else seems fine just try to keep him comfortable. I know they make special beds for dogs to sleep on that are designed to keep them cooler.


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh that fan is just to cute! He loves a fan!
Finnigan sleeps in a crate ( BIG crate) at night with a fan blowing in on him. He loves the fan, he could go to the back or side of the crate and get away from it but he sleeps right up against the door as close to the fan as he can get. I think he likes the hum it makes too.
I can't find anything wrong with him, but I worry. 

He is sleeping on the grate right now. The house was 68 degrees last night and I am all bundled up in a fleece jacket and he is sleeping on the grate and the air is on. Doesn't that seem odd?

I have been looking at cool beds for him but and I would like to order one right this minute but 'Finnigan' is a 3 month old pup and he has to chew a little on everything. I am thinking he'd make a hole in the cool bed, which is filled with water. What am I going to do when winter is here and we have wood stove going!
I read the vet books I have till 3 in the morning to see if I am missing something but there is nothing that refers to a puppy and being hot. I googled it and found very little... Although many sites say puppy's tend to run hot... but should the puppy be uncomfortable????
His fur is a little fuzzy and he doesn't have the long silky stands that he'll get later. I have brushed him - I do that twice every day. I have used the furmenator (sp) but I don't get much off him with that.
I am surprised that I am not seeing others mention this about their golden pups...
This is why I am worried!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What part of the world are you in? I know Thor is a lot hotter here in Maryland than when we visit his doggie relatives in New York. Have you tried adding an ice cube to his water? That can help with teething. Other than that, sorry I have no ideas.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My dogs like to lay in front of the exterior doors in the winter time. They make great draft stoppers.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Don't worry about it. If I recall corectly the vet stated their normal temp is 102 degrees so yeah, they do put out alot of heat. Amber has always loved the cool weather and has ALWSAYS from two months old slept on the s/c registers on the floors. Heck, this summer I've kept our house at a cool 64 degrees(much to the chagrine of the wife who now walks around in sweatshirts in the house during the summer) and Amber still moves from one floor register to the next trying to keep cool. Some dogs seem to like the cool air more then others but Amber definately despises warm weather. She's now 15 months old and nothing has changed, still sleeps on the cold tile floors whenever possible and can't stand to sleep next to us b/c of how warm she gets. Remember, they only sweat from the pads of their feet so they have to get rid of the rest of the heat somehow and a nice cold belly does wonders for heat transfers. I wish you luck with your boy!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What about letting him splash around in a cold bathtub for a while? Fill it up a few inches and let him splash around. My Fergus loves water and I can't keep him out of it during the hot weather (cold either, for that matter).


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine are also very hot all the time, their tongues hang on the floor, they rotate between the kitchen floor or bathroom. I also have the air on but they always seem like there to hot.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie has been always hot .... even when a puppy...The air is on and the house is cool but she still lays on the air cond. vents. At night with the air on they all sleep in front of fans.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Puppies can put out a large charge of heat. As long as everything else seems fine just try to keep him comfortable. I know they make special beds for dogs to sleep on that are designed to keep them cooler.


I bought Pippa a Canine Cooler. She loves it. I don't know how it works but it does stay cool. If you put your hand on it it's not cold to the touch but leave your hand there for 30 seconds and then touch your cheek and it's like you had your hand in the freezer. http://www.chillow.com/ This bed is the only one we've tried that she stays on all night.


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

*hot dog*

Wow I feel much better- You all have hot dogs too!
T&T you asked where my pup sleeps .....Finnigan sleeps in a crate at night- with a fan blowing in on him. My mistake I should have been clearer He's not hot in the crate its in the family room when we are sitting around watching TV, that he is most uncomfortable. 
I live in Northern Ca. ( much different then So Ca- for one we get snow)

I have been looking on line at the Kuranda beds. Finnigan lays on the tile floor ( when he's not on that floor grate) 
Can anyone tell me if these beds have any issues... Like I am wondering if the fabric sags over time?
Also I see on Ebay they have a cot style bed that seems like a good quality.http://item.express.ebay.com/Home-G...HomeQ20Q26Q20GardenQQddiZ984QQcmdZExpressItem
They show 3 adult people standing on the Xlarge bed. I am concerned about the fabric sagging... I 'll see if I should post that question in another area on here.
I think that type of bed might help keep him cool. Then when he gets past the chew-chew stage I will get a cool bed and put that on top of the cot.
That link to the Canine Cooler is very helpful... on second thought I think I might risk the puppy chewing issue that Finnigan has and buy it today....Thanks Goldilocks.
THANK YOU ALL FOR POSTING- I feel a lot better hearing that other dogs are hot..prolly won't burn near the wood we normally do in the winter!


----------

